# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Cajas para Granadilla

## jimmic

Busco cajas de carton para granadilla si alguien me puede ayudar con informacion de donde puedo adquirirlasTemas similares: Artículo: Agrobanco garantizará créditos de cajas rurales para reducir tasas de interés a agricultores Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion Cajas para exportación de aceite a China Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación Cajas para espárragos y otros

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La empresa Trupal vende cajas de cartón corrugado. Mi tío Ignacio Cillóniz trabaja allí.... Pregunta por él. 
Te dejo el enlace a la página web: http://www.grupogloria.com/trupalPRODUCTOS.html 
Saludos

----------


## jimmic

Bruno 
Gracias por el dato

----------


## Jason Ortiz

Buenos dias. 
Estimado Jimmy. 
Favor de brindarme un numero de celular o correo para poder enviarle una cotizacion de las cajas, nosotros manejamos las cajas para producto nacional y no para exportacion; eso hace que nuestras cajas sean economicas. 
Gracias. 
Saludos Cordiales. 
Jason Ortiz. 
997006567 disenosjpr@gmail.com

----------

